# how do u guys clean the eggs after u guys pick them up?



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Mar 15, 2015)

hi guys ,how do u guys clean the eggs after u guys pick them up from the ground ? i try to find a easy and safe way to clean them .thanks


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 16, 2015)

Wet paper towel. First place an X on the top of the shell. Keep the X mark at the top. Orient it in the same position while moving. 
If you already know this, sorry.
Wet paper towel.


----------



## HLogic (Mar 16, 2015)

With well-washed hands and maintaining the original orientation as found in the nest, rinse the funk from the egg with a slight stream of 85 - 90 °F tap water. The stream should be sufficient to float the dirt/debris from the egg but not enough to remove the mucous. Set the egg on top of the incubation media and allow to air dry before finally positioning the egg 50% or so covered in the media.


----------



## Tom (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't. I put them in the incubator dirty.


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Mar 16, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wet paper towel. First place an X on the top of the shell. Keep the X mark at the top. Orient it in the same position while moving.
> If you already know this, sorry.
> Wet paper towel.


wet paper towel is what i had been using,i always pick them up right after they lay,so i dont mark x on it,i never turn them after put them in incubator.


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Mar 16, 2015)

HLogic said:


> With well-washed hands and maintaining the original orientation as found in the nest, rinse the funk from the egg with a slight stream of 85 - 90 °F tap water. The stream should be sufficient to float the dirt/debris from the egg but not enough to remove the mucous. Set the egg on top of the incubation media and allow to air dry before finally positioning the egg 50% or so covered in the media.


very professional .=)


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Mar 16, 2015)

Tom said:


> I don't. I put them in the incubator dirty.


i like to clean them ,cause one time i had problem with mold,cause one of the egg broke in the nest ,and i didnt clean them up too well that time.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 16, 2015)

If I don't wash off the soil, it brings little bugs into the incubator, so I flush the eggs under a stream of warm water, trying to get rid of the soil, but not washing off the mucous. I used to raise ducks and chickens, and I learned that the mucous is beneficial to the eggs and protects them and should not be removed.


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Mar 16, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> If I don't wash off the soil, it brings little bugs into the incubator, so I flush the eggs under a stream of warm water, trying to get rid of the soil, but not washing off the mucous. I used to raise ducks and chickens, and I learned that the mucous is beneficial to the eggs and protects them and should not be removed.


i see,it is good to know


----------



## jskahn (Mar 17, 2015)

Washing is probably a good idea, but in over 50 years, I have never washed a reptile egg. The closest I come to that is when a water turtle lays in the water. I just have always handled them as little as possible, and of course never tuned them , if possible. Probably, because I always get paranoid about messing with them, and want to get them set up ASAP. It is a good idea as long as it is carefully done, and would make them easier to mark.


----------

